# longest scale length guitar...???...



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

hey there...i always thought that the longest guitar necks had 36 frets...until i came across this guitar...


----------



## Bruiser (Oct 23, 2008)

*Wow*

Holy smokes. Jeez.... a good Satriani and Glibert style scale run from top to bottom could take up the whole side of a record with that thing hahah. Have fun with the piano wire... er I mean strings


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i doubt if even bao xishun (world's tallest man) has the reach to play an open E chord on that guitar hwopv


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

it's a photoshop. and a bad one. Sorry to burst your bubble


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

Luke98 said:


> it's a photoshop. and a bad one. Sorry to burst your bubble



Yeah that's the first thing I noticed, look at the wacky texture of the carpet. Clearly a 5-min job on photoshop.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

obviously, to the point i thought it was understood


----------

